# SeaFoam



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Man this stuff is amazing!
I just got a 2000 mustang v6 for my son (my mother in law gave it to him). It has 98K miles and it sat for the last year. I decided to try the seafoam thing on the intake.
I pulled the vacume hose, let it suck in about half a can until it cut off.
When I started it up the smoke was so bad that it covered the entire neighborhood! "Seriously" a court with about 10 houses looked like heavy fog came in. 
But man this thing runs nice now. "Well as much as a v6 mustang can".
I poured some in the goat intake tonight "I couldn't get the vacume hose to come off" and it let out a little smoke but nothing like the stang.

How often should I do this? at each oil change? Every 10,000?


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

i used to do it like every 3 changes on my LT1 camaro, helps burn up some carbon, running a can through your fuel tank everynow and then will help as well for the injectors and such. but the GTOs plastic intake probably doesnt build carbon as much as my LT1s alum. int. but thats just my guess. 

just be careful and stop using if you get service lights.


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

Does'nt hurt to install a catch can either. Helps keep that oil out of your intake. My can catches about a table spoon in 2 weeks or so.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I Seafoamed my GSX-R. It def did help smooth my idle just a tad but nothing amazing. I wouldn't do it too often though. Maybe every 50k or if you let it sit for long periods of time. I think it would be just wasting money with no results if used often.

The only reason I even used it on the bike is because I have thought I had a mis fire. I did plugs/wires and all. Test it and had spark. I figured maybe a clogged injector and this could help. Low and behold, after some reading on my GSXR forum, I learned that 01-02 600s were the first year of fuel injection adn that they were basically electronic carbs as it wasn't a smart system. Apparently just adding a slip on(muffler) was enough to lean it out.


----------



## CChase (Dec 11, 2007)

Where is all this gunk that gets blown out of the engines (before it gets blown into the cats)? I mean, if my valve covers look clean and the inside of the intake manifold looks clean, is this not going to do much?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

CChase said:


> Where is all this gunk that gets blown out of the engines (before it gets blown into the cats)? I mean, if my valve covers look clean and the inside of the intake manifold looks clean, is this not going to do much?


I think it is designed to be benifitial to higher miles/old motors. I wouldn't stress over it.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

It took the hesitation out of my dad's Harley (it also wouldn't idle before that), and eliminated the lean spot in my '86 XL250R dirtbike. But that was using Deep Creep, and spraying it right down the throat of the carburetors like you would fogging oil.

I'd say that smoke is more acrid than a nitromethane R/C truck or car's exhaust.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I use it in everything that has a spark or glow plug. Makes a good fuel stabilizer too... Been using it for years....


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

AlanSr said:


> Man this stuff is amazing!
> I just got a 2000 mustang v6 for my son (my mother in law gave it to him). It has 98K miles and it sat for the last year. I decided to try the seafoam thing on the intake.
> I pulled the vacume hose, let it suck in about half a can until it cut off.
> When I started it up the smoke was so bad that it covered the entire neighborhood! "Seriously" a court with about 10 houses looked like heavy fog came in.
> ...



I never tried Seafoam, I use Lucas Fuel injecter cleaner / upper cylinder lube.

If you drive a lot, add some to a full tank of fuel a few times a year .


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

AlanSr said:


> Man this stuff is amazing!
> I just got a 2000 mustang v6 for my son (my mother in law gave it to him). It has 98K miles and it sat for the last year. I decided to try the seafoam thing on the intake.
> I pulled the vacume hose, let it suck in about half a can until it cut off.
> When I started it up the smoke was so bad that it covered the entire neighborhood! "Seriously" a court with about 10 houses looked like heavy fog came in.
> ...



I never tried Seafoam, I use Lucas Fuel injecter cleaner / upper cylinder lube.

If you drive a lot, add some to a full tank of fuel a few times a year .


----------



## CChase (Dec 11, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> I think it is designed to be benifitial to higher miles/old motors. I wouldn't stress over it.


I'm actually more curious (my GTO has less than 20k on it) about it with my truck which has 165,000 on the motor. But the intake is clean as are the valve covers and it runs fine, gets good gas mileage, I don't think it's down on power, doesn't burn any oil, compression is spot on, etc.


----------

